# cubesolver's progress thread/quest for sub 8 petrus



## cubesolver (Jun 17, 2020)

It seems quest for sub 8 petrus threads are really popular nowadays, so i decided to make one. I really like petrus as a method, and I think its only bad point is eo in the middle of the solve. I think when people become faster with it, though, they might be able to plan 3x3x2 + eo in inspection. At the time of writing I am sub 1 minute, but expect that to go down fairly quickly until around sub 30.

So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.

@PetrusQuber
@brododragon
@xcross
Do you wanna race?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

So you're switching to Petrus? Also XCross switched to CFOP


----------



## whaffle (Jun 17, 2020)

whaffle said:


> This is basically my quest for sub 8 petrus, but it seems I'm not supposed to make "my quest for" threads anymore, so yeah. I really like petrus as a method, and I think its only bad point is eo in the middle of the solve. I think when people become faster with it, though, they might be able to plan 3x3x2 + eo in inspection. At the time of writing I am sub 30, but expect that to go down fairly quickly until around sub 15.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...





cubesolver said:


> It seems quest for sub 8 petrus threads are really popular nowadays, so i decided to make one. I really like petrus as a method, and I think its only bad point is eo in the middle of the solve. I think when people become faster with it, though, they might be able to plan 3x3x2 + eo in inspection. At the time of writing I am sub 1 minute, but expect that to go down fairly quickly until around sub 30.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...



very original post you got there


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

whaffle said:


> I really like petrus as a method, and I think its only bad point is eo in the middle of the solve. I think when people become faster with it, though, they might be able to plan 3x3x2 + eo in inspection. At the time of writing I am sub 30, but expect that to go down fairly quickly until around sub 15.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


seriously?


----------



## cubesolver (Jun 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So you're switching to Petrus? Also XCross switched to CFOP


yeh tripod is bad


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

don't worry I reported this thread. You should too


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> don't worry I reported this thread. You should too



For what? Using the exact same structure as another quest thread? He's not claiming a new idea, so it's not plagiarism. He's just a lazy kid who wanted to feel cool and didn't want to write their own thing.


*Words such as "He" are not meant to assume gender but only to simplify writing


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> For what? Using the exact same structure as another quest thread? He's not claiming a new idea, so it's not plagiarism. He's just a lazy kid who wanted to feel cool and didn't want to write their own thing.
> 
> 
> *Words such as "He" are not meant to assume gender but only to simplify writing


No. He/she wrote exactly _*word for word *_what another thread said, which does nothing but clutter the forums.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> No. He/she wrote exactly _*word for word *_what another thread said, which does nothing but clutter the forums.






ProStar said:


> He's not *claiming a new idea*, so it's not plagiarism. *He's just a lazy kid who wanted to feel cool and didn't want to write their own thing.*



As long as he updates it then it's not clutter. Although chances are that he just wants to be "cool" and doesn't actually care


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> As long as he updates it then it's not clutter. Although chances are that he just wants to be "cool" and doesn't actually care


it's not cool (or even "cool") to copy word for word what somebody else did because, again, all it will do is clutter the forums. Also, I think there's a 99% chance he won't update this for more than a week.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> it's not cool (or even "cool") to copy word for word what somebody else did because, again, all it will do is clutter the forums. Also, I think there's a 99% chance he won't update this for more than a week.



I said he probably did it because he thought Sub 8 Petrus Quest Threads were the "in thing" and he wanted to feel cool


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 17, 2020)

@Micah Morrison I didn't realize that was why you wanted to report it. I thought you were reporting it because it was fishy and suspicious in general. First of all, everyone thought this person used CFOP, now they apparently switched to Petrus. When questioned about this they responded with "yeah tripod is bad". Second, they almost completely copied the words from someone else's thread, and I highly doubt that was because they wanted to be "cool". I don't know what @cubesolver is playing at here, but it seems really suspicious.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 17, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> @Micah Morrison I didn't realize that was why you wanted to report it. I thought you were reporting it because it was fishy and suspicious in general. First of all, everyone thought this person used CFOP, now they apparently switched to Petrus. When questioned about this they responded with "yeah tripod is bad". Second, they almost completely copied the words from someone else's thread, and I highly doubt that was because they wanted to be "cool". I don't know what @cubesolver is playing at here, but it seems really suspicious.



Do you think they have some grand scheme to make everyone think tripod is bad or something? It's probably some kid that wanted to feel cool that doesn't even use Petrus or Tripod


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Do you think they have some grand scheme to make everyone think tripod is bad or something?


No but now that I think about it, I think they were just trying to make fun of the unoriginality of certain progress threads.


Disclaimer: I know I have a progress thread myself, but the main reason for that is because it motivates me to practice more and get better.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 17, 2020)

cubesolver said:


> It seems quest for sub 8 petrus threads are really popular nowadays, so i decided to make one. I really like petrus as a method, and I think its only bad point is eo in the middle of the solve. I think when people become faster with it, though, they might be able to plan 3x3x2 + eo in inspection. At the time of writing I am sub 1 minute, but expect that to go down fairly quickly until around sub 30.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


Dude if you actually want to do this then stop copying word for word what other people have said. @whaffle was already touching on the line, this is straight up copying other people right now. And no I don’t want to race, I’m sure @brododragon doesn’t either, and @xcross is not using Petrus. I think this thread will die out soon anyway so I won’t bother reporting.


----------



## whaffle (Jun 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Dude if you actually want to do this then stop copying word for word what other people have said. @whaffle was already touching on the line, this is straight up copying other people right now. And no I don’t want to race, I’m sure @brododragon doesn’t either, and @xcross is not using Petrus. I think this thread will die out soon anyway so I won’t bother reporting.


fine i changed my post


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 17, 2020)

whaffle said:


> fine i changed my post


Woah, dude, I was talking to @cubesolver mostly, I think your post was fine. I don’t really want to make you angry, and you didn’t copy the race bit.


----------



## xcross (Jun 20, 2020)

I havent been on the forums in ages.. what happened?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 20, 2020)

xcross said:


> I havent been on the forums in ages.. what happened?



Cults sprang up, then fell
Owen Morrison attempted to reactolution Lighttake.com to take me off the top of the leaderboards, and made it halfway
And now some people are don't like progress threads, but the majority are in favor of them


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Cults sprang up, then fell
> Owen Morrison attempted to reactolution Lighttake.com to take me off the top of the leaderboards, and made it halfway
> And now some people are don't like progress threads, but the majority are in favor of them


Solid summary.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Solid summary.



Those are pretty much the only things that happened on the forums


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Cults sprang up, then fell


Not gone, _just repurposed._


----------

